# Feedern in Extremströmungen



## xAlex (21. April 2010)

Ich frage mich manchmal bis zu welcher Ströhmungsintensität ein Futterkorb sinnvoll ist?

Nach einem Wehr müsste der Klassische CageFeeder ja in kürzester Zeit leer und das Futter meilenweit abgetrieben sein.

Wie sich ein geschlossener Korb oder Madenkorb nach einem Wehr in der Strömung verhält, darüber finde ich im www leider keine Infos 

Was meint ihr?


----------



## xAlex (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströhmungen*

Weis niemand was? #c


----------



## daci7 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströhmungen*

meiner erfahrung nach solltest du in starker strömung ein stark bindendes, schweres futter nehmen. also das futter sollte sich natürlich nicht schon beim aufschlagen auf die wasseroberfläche aus dem korb lösen und die wolkenbildung sollte auch so klein wie möglich sein, da eine wolke natürlich sofort weg wäre 
wenn das futter stark durchnässt ist und erst nach und nach am grund aus dem korb gespült wird bildet sich doch (wenigstens in meiner einbildung) ne astraine futterspur in welcher dann auch dein köder taumeln müsste. 

in diesem glauben hab ich auf jeden fall im rhein erfolgreich auch in größerer strömung (körbe ~140g) auf barben gefeedert.

genauso müssten auch schwere madenkörbe ne alternative sein, das hab ich allerdings noch nicht so ausprobiert. wenigstens nicht im hauptstrom 

bis denn, denn


----------



## BlueMarlin (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*



xAlex schrieb:


> Nach einem Wehr müsste der Klassische CageFeeder ja in kürzester Zeit leer und das Futter meilenweit abgetrieben sein.



"Meilenweit abgetrieben" bzw. unauffindbar verstreut war auch mein erster Gedanke als ich zum ersten Mal vom Feedern im Rhein gehört hab. Die Strömung ist hier ziemlich hart, meistens sind Körbe ab 120g absolut notwendig, oft 140g (damit er liegen bleibt), was man ja lange nicht hinter jedem Wehr benötigt. Warum beißen die Barben trotzdem? Keiner kann wirklich wissen, wie sich das Futter im Strom am Grund verhält. Mir wurde mal gesagt, dass Wasser drückt das Futter nicht unbedingt fort (wie am Ufer), sonder vor allem nach unten. Auf jeden Fall wird es nicht nach oben gedrückt. Und da lauter schwere Partikel drin sind, setzt sich das Futter an den Partikeln zwischen die Steine bzw. die Partikel rutschen zwischen Steine bzw Futterelemente bleiben am Grund hängen. Dort saugen es sich die Barben und Brassen dann heraus. Das hört sich für mich sehr logisch an. Ob das so stimmt, weiß ich nicht, hab nie nachgeschaut 
Es macht aber durchaus Sinn, in starker Strömung zu Feedern =)


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Sicher macht Feeder im harten Strom sinn...

Wichtig ist eben nur die zusammensetzung des Futters.
Sollte beim Feedern im See das Futter meißt mit Volumenzwieback oder ähnlichen schön "fluffig" und aktiv sein, kommt im harten Strom eher die Sorte Beton in den Futterkorb.
Wichtig auch, daß das Futter schon am Abend vor dem Fischen gleichmäßig angefeuchtet worden ist, damit alle aktiven Partikel mit Wasser vollgesaugt sind.

Das Futter sollte außerdem eine relativ starke Bindung haben, daß es sich erst nach zwei, drei Minuten aus dem Futterkorb lösen kann.

Beachtet man diese "Kleinigkeiten", dann klappts auch sicher mit schönen Drills in harter Strömung.


----------



## Zusser (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Ich versuche in Lech und Donau zu feedern.
Die Flüsse sind an meinen Strecken ca. 50..60m breit und haben eine recht starke Strömung.
Nur Körbe jenseits 100g bleiben (meistens) am Platz.

In welche Richtung werft ihr unter solchen Bedingungen eigentlich euren Korb? Stromabwärts, stromaufwärts oder senkrecht zum Ufer?

Ich hab mal eine Skizze dazu gemacht - wie würdet ihr auswerfen, damit der Korb am ehesten liegen bleibt?


----------



## Pikebite (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Ich feedere am Rhein und werfe beim Fischen mit dem festliegenden Futterkorb immer geradeaus, es sei denn, stromab gibt es eine Rinne oder eine Drehströmung, die ich befischen will.

Mit rollendem Futterkorb werfe ich schräg stromauf, bei deiner Skizze auf Position 2.


----------



## RheinBarbe (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Ich fische am Rhein mit 150g Körben + Futter, somit eigentlich recht statisch. Werfe mit der linken Rute auf Position 3,5 und mit der rechten Rute auf Position 4. Durch Strömung, Bootswellen + ein sich leerendes Futterkörbchen treibt der Korb eh noch etwas ab. Wenn er dann auf Pos 6 angekommen ist, wird neu beködert.


----------



## Stefan 07 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Du feederst mit zwei Ruten? Gibt das kein durcheinander mit den Schnüren und ist das nicht viieeelll zu Anstrengend? Habe ich noch nie gesehen. Man hat doch schon genug mit der einen Rute zutun. Achja, ich werfe immer stromauf, der Korb rollt noch ein wenig bis er dann zum erliegen kommt, den Barben gefällts. Zwischendurch hebe ich die Rute mal kurz an, damit der Korb etwas weiter rollt und da kommen oft die Bisse.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*



Stefan 07 schrieb:


> Du feederst mit zwei Ruten? Gibt das kein durcheinander mit den Schnüren und ist das nicht viieeelll zu Anstrengend? Habe ich noch nie gesehen. Man hat doch schon genug mit der einen Rute zutun. Achja, ich werfe immer stromauf, der Korb rollt noch ein wenig bis er dann zum erliegen kommt, den Barben gefällts. Zwischendurch hebe ich die Rute mal kurz an, damit der Korb etwas weiter rollt und da kommen oft die Bisse.
> 
> Gruß Stefan


Ich feedere so, wie ich es von http://barbenfischen.de/ gelernt (erlesen) habe. Zwei Ruten sind doch beim Feedern am Rhein nichts unnormales. So kann man auch 2 unterschiedliche Köder gleichzeitig anbieten _(Anmerkung: Schau mal auf das Bild @ Startseite ). _Die Bisse kommen ja jetzt auch nicht im 2-Minuten-Takt, so dass ich vollkommen überfordert wäre. Klar gibt es manchmal wahre Fressorgien der Fische, wo es wirklich phasenweise an beiden Ruten ruppelt, aber das ist nicht die Regel. 
Und das feedern am Rhein ist ja jetzt nicht mit dem kleine Rotaugen feedern an einem Bach zu vergleichen, die schon beim absinken des Köders daran rumzuppeln und beissen. Da kommt man gar nicht zum Auslegen einer zweiten Rute.


----------



## Stefan 07 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Nee nee, gefeedert wird mit einer Rute, wenn man es richtig machen möchte. Klar man kann es auch mit 2 Ruten machen, gehen tut alles, aber das macht doch kein Mensch. Ausserdem, kommt es nicht darauf an, wieviele Bisse man bekommt, sondern es geht darum, das man ständig am werfen ist, oder wie lange lässt du die Ruten im Wasser? Aber, wie heißt es so schön, jeder wie er möchte.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## RheinBarbe (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Kann es sein, dass du gerade Feedern mit Spinnfischen verwechselst? ;+

Wie lange lasse ich die Ruten liegen, gute Frage. Gestoppt habe ich es noch nicht, entweder bis zum Biss oder bis die Montage abgetrieben ist (Bildposition 6) oder ich der Meinung bin ich müsste mal neu auswerfen. Das ist in der Anfangshase in kürzeren Abständen, später in längeren.

Bin der Meinung, dass man gar nicht die Massen an Futter benötigt um gute Erfolge zu haben. Ich will ja schließlich die Fische fangen und nicht füttern.

Und nur ein Köder der im Wasser ist, kann fische fangen. Wenn du ständig deine Montage einkurbelst nur um den Korb ständig neu zu befüllen, ist dein Köder weniger im Wasser = weniger Chancen auf Fische. Und wenn du mit einer Rute angelst, sind die Beisschancen auch um 50% reduziert (im Vergleich zum Zweirutenfischer).

Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, jeder wie er möchte. #6

Gruß
LD


----------



## Dunraven (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Hast meine volle Zustimmung.
Allein die Aussage das kein Mensch mit 2 Ruten feedert ist schon ein Witz. Hier bei uns feedert fast jeder mit mind. 2 Ruten, teilweise sogar mit 3. Ok letzteres ist aber im Stillwasser, in der Strömung sind 2 Ruten hier aber absolut üblich. Rechne 15 Hegefischen im Jahr mit normal 40-210 Teilnehmern und der Großteil der Teilnehmer fischt mit 2 Feederruten oder Schwingen. Da sind noch nicht Vereinsinterne fischen dabei.

Und keiner wirft ständig ein, je nach Beißverhalten wird alle 5-20 Minuten neu ausgeworfen, kommt auch drauf an wieviel schon angefüttert wurde. Hat LahnDöbel ja schon gut erklärt.

Die Aussage da keiner mit 2 Ruten feedert ist halt eine absolute Falschaussage. Allerdings bevorzugen einige auch Feeder + Kopfrute wenn nur 2 Ruten erlaubt sind. Wie Du sagst, jeder wie er möchte.


----------



## Bream_Ol (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Jo jo.... die Ossies können das.....|supergri

Zwei Picker und noch ne Schwinge..... Da kennen die nix :m

Oder Kopfrute, zur gegenüberliegenden Kante mit der Matchrute und dann noch ne Schwinge in die Mitte.. |supergri

Ware Künstler und ne Aufbaugeschwindigkeit..... Wenn ich die erste Rute klar hatte, flogen bei denen dann schon die Kinderköppe (was aber meist richtig tödlich war, hehe..)|rolleyes

Gröötjes no Ostfreesland

Jumbo... #h


----------



## Stefan 07 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Ok, mit dem kein Mensch nehme ich zurück. Anscheinend, gibt es da zwei Ausnahmen. #h

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dunraven (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Die Kinderköppe kommen meist von den Gästen von außerhalb. Das sind eher die Ammerländer, die von der Weser oder die aus Meppen. 
Sowas ist aber echt tödlich.

Und Stefan, nicht 2 Ausnahmen, wie gesagt das ist ganz normal hier bei den Fischen in der Gegend. Von ca. 30 Fischen gab es genau eines das nur mit einer Rute ist, und das fällt dieses Jahr aus. Egal welcher Verein hier, alle haben im Normalfall mind. 2 Ruten. Jever, Westoverledingen, Filsum, BVO, Rastede, Rhauderfehn, Elizabethfehn, Varel, Zetel, Jade, egal wo man hingeht, 2 Ruten ist da das Minimum. Und zusammen haben die deutlich über 10.000 Mitglieder. Dazu eben noch Gäste von Meppen bis zum Weserbergland die zu den Angeln kommen und auch so fischen.


----------



## Tricast (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Was sind denn schon 2 Ruten wenn man normalerweise mit 8 unterwegs ist; oder sind schon 10 erlaubt im BVO?
Aber wir nicht so glücklichen, die sich mit 3 Ruten begnügen müssen, fischen dann halt nur mit einer.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Stefan 07 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Gefeedert wird mit einer Rute, alles andere ist kein feedern. So langsam, müsste das doch mal verstanden sein. Was ist feedern? Das Angeln mit dem Futterkorb, eine Stelle aussuchen, einen Punkt zum auswerfen suchen, zum Bleistift ein Baum auf der anderen Seite, immer die selbe Entfernung, Schnur in den Clip rein, eine Stelle konsequent anfüttern, in kurzen Abständen das Futter immer exakt auf die selbe Stelle bringen. Alle 2-3 Minuten einen neuen Korb auswerfen, im Winter etwa alle 5 Minuten. Mit zwei, oder 3 Ruten geht das doch gar nicht. Das ist Grundangeln, naja, ok, mit einem Futterkorb, aber mehr nicht. Ich kann das gerne mal interessierten vorführen, einfach melden und dann schauen wir mal. 

PS: Mache seit 7 Jahren nichts anderes und die Barben können es euch bestätigen. :vik:

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Bream_Ol (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Deine Definition vom Feedern, nicht meine.....|rolleyes Aber das bleibt Dir überlassen:m
Wir haben ja nur gesagt, das es auch mit mehreren Ruten geht, wo ist das Problem..... :vik:
Ich kann theoretisch auch mit zwei Kopfruten angeln, ob das Sinn macht, sei dahingestellt. :m

Ausserdem, andere Länder...andere Sitten. 

Versucht nicht immer, anderen Eure alleinseligmachende Sichtweise aufzudrücken.


----------



## RheinBarbe (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Stefan, das was du schreibst klingt so wie aus der Angelzeitung auswendig gelernt.


----------



## Siermann (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*



Stefan 07 schrieb:


> Gefeedert wird mit einer Rute, alles andere ist kein feedern. So langsam, müsste das doch mal verstanden sein. Was ist feedern? Das Angeln mit dem Futterkorb, eine Stelle aussuchen, einen Punkt zum auswerfen suchen, zum Bleistift ein Baum auf der anderen Seite, immer die selbe Entfernung, Schnur in den Clip rein, eine Stelle konsequent anfüttern, in kurzen Abständen das Futter immer exakt auf die selbe Stelle bringen. *Alle 2-3 Minuten einen **neuen Korb auswerfen, im Winter etwa alle 5 Minuten.* Mit zwei, oder 3 Ruten geht das doch gar nicht. Das ist Grundangeln, naja, ok, mit einem Futterkorb, aber mehr nicht. Ich kann das gerne mal interessierten vorführen, einfach melden und dann schauen wir mal.
> 
> PS: Mache seit 7 Jahren nichts anderes und die Barben können es euch bestätigen. :vik:
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Du wirfst aber nicht wirklich aller 5 Minuten im Winter einen prall gefüllten Futterkorb auf deinen Futterplatz oder.?
#q
Ich denke mal du weißt dooch sicher das Fische im Winter, und somit mit abnehmender Wassertemperatur ihren Stoffwechsel ganz erheblich runterfahren und somit auch nur ganz wenig Futter aufzunehmen brauchen. Wenn ich z.B. im sehr Zeitigen Frühjar auf Karpfen fische verteile ich um meinen Hakenköder max. 10 Boilies ( meist mithilfe PVA).
Puuchst du aller 5 Minuten einen gefüllten Futterkorb ins Wasser sind deine Fische doch sehr schnell gesättigt.
Setze jetzt nocheinmal den Fall vorraus das die Fische eine halbe Stunde nicht auf deinem Platz sind...kannst ja mal die menge futter rechnen die du in dieser zeit in das Wasser wirfst...da trägst du einen ganz erheblichen Beitrag zur Gewässerverschmutzung bei...Glückwunsch.|krach:


P.S. Wenn ich mit der Pickerrute unterwegs bin ( is ja fast wie Feedern nur halt im kleinen Still) dan werfe ich nichteinmal im Sommer aler 5 Minutos aus...da wird...wenn nix gezuppelt hatt mal nach 20-30 Min reingehohlt und der Korb neu befüllt ausgewoorfen und ich fange auch meine Schleien und Karpfen.|kopfkrat



lg
Tim


----------



## Dunraven (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

@Heinz: Nein, alles wie immer, 8 Ruten + Spinnrute im BVO, bei den anderen genannten dann halt je nach Verein zwischen 3 und ca. 6 Ruten normalerweise, und beim Hegefischen dann eben zwischen 2 und 3. Und bisher haben meine Nebenmänner aus Wildeshausen, Huntetal, Bremen, Meppen, ect. auch immer mit 2-3 Ruten gefischt muss ich sagen. Letztes Jahr hatte ich sogar den Fall das die aus lauter Gewohnheit mit 3 gefischt haben obwohl 2 erlaubt waren (Freundschaftsangeln, also nicht schlimm).  Letzte Woche an der Leda hatten viele z.B. den 100g Korb mit der Feeder auf der anderen Seite und die Kopfrute mit Futterkorbmontage an der eigenen. Aber wie schon gesagt, jeder wie er mag und kann, es geht nur um die falsche Aussage das kein Mensch mit mehr als einer Rute feedert, was hier eben sehr viele machen.

Die Definition von Stefan ist allerdings echt ungewohnt. Alle 2-3 Minuten auswerfen, im Winter alle 5 Minuten. Ich habe glaube ich in 15 Jahren noch nei einen gesehen der so gefeedert hat. Da ist der Korb ja mehr aus dem Wasser als im Wasser. Sorry aber mit so einer Methode kann man doch nicht ernsthaft fangen (außer die Fische stapeln sich da), oder? Und wieviel Futter benötigt man da denn? Zu Beginn ein paar Körbe in kurzem Abstand, das ist ja normal, aber dann ist 5 Minuten doch das Minimum das man warten sollte wenn kein Biss kommt, wobei das sicher auch aufs Gewässer ankommt und auf die Jahreszeit (im Winter wären eher 10-20 Minuten angebracht).

Aber wie Bream Ol schon sagte, wir wollten nur klar machen das man auch mit mehr als einer Rute prima feedern kann und das es in manchen Gegenden ganz normal und erfolgreich ist, und keiner hat Probleme damit. Sprich das Deine Aussage 





> aber das macht doch kein Mensch


 eben falsch ist und sehr viele das machen.

Meine Definition von Feedern ist eher folgende. Man nimmt einen Futterkorb der so schwer ist das er liegen bleibt (mit rollenden Futterkorb lasse ich mal außen vor, das ist für mich zumindest nicht die übliche Methode weil es im Stillwasser ja auch nicht gehen würde). Dann füttert man eine Stelle mit mehreren Körben an und platziert danach seinen Korb da. Danach wartet man eine Zeit die von den Faktoren wie z.B. Jahreszeit, Fischvorkommen, Gewässerart, ect. abhängt und die im kürzesten Fall so um die 5 Minuten ist, im Normalfall schon eher Richtung 10 Minuten geht (wenn der Platz angefüttert ist und es nicht gut beißt, also genug Futter am Platz ist. Beisst es füttert man ja eh nach jedem Fisch nach), teilweise sogar noch länger (Winter z.B. oder wenn man aus anderen Gründen nicht sättigen will). Man füttert also nach jedem Biß nach bzw. dann wenn man es für nötig hält. 

Bei zwei Ruten macht man das selbe, erst mit Rute 1 vorfüttern, dann ablegen und zu Rute 2 greifen und vorfüttern. Ist man damit fertig kann man Rute 1 nachfüttern und dann Rute 2 auslegen. Danach kann man alle 5 Minuten abwechselnd nachfüttern. Wo gibt es da also Probleme oder was soll daran nicht gehen? Wenn es dann gut beisst kann man ja immer noch die andere raus nehmen.


----------



## Pikebite (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*

Um Stefan mal etwas beizuspringen:

Ich habe bis vor drei Jahren auch nur mit einer Rute gefeedert, weil ich es davor ein paar Mal erlebt habe, dass bei einem durchziehenden Barbenschwarm zwei Ruten gleichzeitig besetzt waren. Aus Angst vor einem Rutenverlust habe ich die zweite Rute irgendwann gestrichen. Mittlerweile benutze ich aber ein Dreibein und Freilaufrollen, so dass keine Rute mehr geklaut werden kann.


----------



## RheinBarbe (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Aber wie Bream Ol schon sagte, wir wollten nur klar machen das man auch mit mehr als einer Rute prima feedern kann und das es in manchen Gegenden ganz normal und erfolgreich ist, und keiner hat Probleme damit. Sprich das Deine Aussage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würde ich den ganzen Predigern hier im AB glauben schenken, wäre ich der absolute Anti-Angler.



Ich fische mit AT-Booms, nicht Schlaufenmontage.
Ich trage Tarnklamotten beim Angeln.
Ich habe keine Shimano oder Daiwa Rolle/Rute.
Ich töte und esse ab und an mal einen Fisch den ich selber fange.
Ich bevorzuge monofile Schnüre.
Ich besitze Angelartikel von LIDL.
Ich feedere mit 2 Ruten.
....

Aber das interessiert mich alles nicht so wirklich was andere Leute in einem Internetforum schreiben, ich tue das was ich für richtig halte und fische nach meiner Angelphilosophie.


----------



## Stefan 07 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Feedern in Extremströmungen*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Würde ich den ganzen Predigern hier im AB glauben schenken, wäre ich der absolute Anti-Angler.
> 
> 
> Aber das interessiert mich alles nicht so wirklich was andere Leute in einem Internetforum schreiben, ich tue das was ich für richtig halte und fische nach meiner Angelphilosophie.


 



@ Lahn Döbel

genau, tue das. Ich fange lieber Fische. 

#h

Stefan


----------

